# SYRUP for flavoring???



## loumik (Feb 22, 2011)

Several times I have seen mentioned that syrup can be used to flavor or sweeten fruit wines. Are we talking about regular fruit flavored syrup such as Smuckers Strawberry like we can get at the local grocery store or a special type intended for wine making? I have a Apple and a Pomagranate-Blueberry bulk ageing at this time and if I decide they need more flavore I don't want to wait until the last minute to find out what I need for them. Would regular syrup work for this purpose?

LOUMIK


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

I would suggest inverting sugar and water to backsweeten. Better would be to invert sugar in the wine and reintroduce to the level you like. Another option would be to simmer down a juice to 1/2 volume and sweeten with that.

I would stay away from adding smuckers. You will definitely cloud your wine.


----------



## deboard (Feb 26, 2011)

I have made my own syrups for backsweetening by heating juice and reducing it. That works well, but it generally adds at least one more racking since there are solids in the juice. Straining the juice through a coffee filter helps some, but you're still looking at more racking. But I like the results. 

I've never used a store bought syrup, but if you decide to do so, take a look at the ingredient list on the back before you buy. Hopefully it's just fruit, sugar, water kind of stuff. But it may have Potassium Sorbate as a preservative. I'd avoid anything with artificial sweeteners or things like benzoates.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 26, 2011)

Brewer's Best makes many types of fruit flavoring.
4oz bottle are less than $5,


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

Randoneur said:


> Brewer's Best makes many types of fruit flavoring.
> 4oz bottle are less than $5,



I dcont lik them. It leaves a bad taste. Mostly used in beer. Make a f pac instead


----------



## loumik (Feb 26, 2011)

*Loumik*

Thanks for the inputs. I'm not sure what inverted sugar is but I do have a bottle of POM juice left over after mixing the ingredients to ferment and I can reduce that. I didn't think Smuckers looked like a very good idea but I had seen mention of useing syrup to flavor wine and wondered what type of syrup was being used. Thanks again.
LOUMIK


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 26, 2011)

Sometimes people just use frozen concentrates. I used some on an Apple wine and was very pleased with the results.

Just dont over do it!!! You want wine, not juice.


----------



## loumik (Feb 26, 2011)

I would use juice concentrate but I haven't been able to find any blueberry concentrate and I don't want to use grapejuice. Thanks for the input though.
LOUMIK


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 26, 2011)

F-Pack and back sweeteming for sure with Blueberry wine!!!


----------



## Arne (Feb 27, 2011)

Invert sugar:
Two parts sugar to one part water. Heat the water to almost boiling, add the sugar, and stir in. You can use a little more heat if you like, but the mixture will turn clear, and then is ready to stir into your wine. If heated too high it will cloud and if you mix it in then, more waiting for thing to clear.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2011)

....ensure the simple syrup has cooled to room temp before mixing into your wine.


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, my dumb question for the day.......why should I let the simple syrup cool?


----------

